
(Since 2016) Ongoing Amazon scam - esturk
https://www.reddit.com/r/amazon/comments/59500l/psa_amazon_cloud_drive_i_just_got_charged_5999/
======
em3rgent0rdr
Wow, just wow. I really think a future payment system where _you_ are in
charge of how much money is spent. Maybe you designate up front recurring
payments that are fixed, but by default require any new charges to be manually
approved.

------
gjvc
I am by no means an apologist for Amazon or any other company, but from the
comments on that reddit link, it seems like the customer service operation is
empowered to easily fix this. It reminds me of the Jeff Bezos quote from way
back when: "If you make customers unhappy in the physical world, they might
each tell six friends. If you make customers unhappy on the Internet, they can
each tell 6,000 friends."

~~~
esturk
Thats what I thought at first but I only discovered this after the 2nd charge.
(Which was also when I discovered the post.)

I was only able to get 1 of the 2 charges refunded. They insists that the
system wouldn't let them refund it from 2016. So its not so "easily" done.

------
esturk
edit: The Reddit post is not mine. I only discovered it after finding out
about this scam while searching for the credit card charged information.

I just want to share this with the HN community so some people may be on the
look out for this similar charge. I myself just discovered (last night) this
charge for the past 2 years and Amazon absolutely refuses to refund me for the
prior year.

I never once received any email to ask for my consent nor any email notifying
me that the subscription have been renewed. Amazon insists its all in the fine
prints. It was all automatically charged on which ever credit card was on my
account.

Would anyone know of a proper recourse to this?

